# 4cyl. Jeeps



## dsc (Jan 8, 2006)

Are any of you Jeep guys plowing w/ the 4cylinder? Curious if they can get the job done. Is the drivetrain different between the 4 and the 6?


----------



## duff daddy (Mar 4, 2008)

sure they are great depends on what you want to do, if you get me the vin number i can tell you exaclty what you ahve for a drive train and if that is in the 4.0 wranglers.


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

Have both 4cyl (5 speed) and 6cyl (auto).... There is NO difference in capability that I have seen. We run 6 1/2' blades. One is a backup, and the other to do 80 accounts...drives, private roads, and a Courtyard Hotel. I actually prefer the 4cyl 5 speeds over the 6 cyl auto. Have the joysick mounted right to the shiftknob. Hands never leave the wheel and gear shift. Left leg does get sore though..... As far as the drive train yes they are different in terms of gearing ratios, etc but they both (90-99?) have the same crappy rear.

I started plowing in 1994 and up until 2003 I had various Ford diesels, sold my last the first time I bought a Jeep. I will never plow drive and small tight lots with anything else as long as I make the decisions around here.


----------

